# Browning bar trigger



## yellowhammer73 (May 21, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good gunsmith that can do a trigger job on a new browning bar short trac? The gun has way too much creep and is way too heavy. Thanks


----------



## jmoser (May 23, 2011)

It is real easy to remove the trigger group if you want to send it out; not all local smiths are real familiar with the Browning design.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 23, 2011)

jmoser said:


> It is real easy to remove the trigger group if you want to send it out; not all local smiths are real familiar with the Browning design.



X2 Totally agree. Been there done that.


----------



## Ihunt (May 23, 2011)

call 678 725 9130.


----------



## ben300win (May 23, 2011)

I know that they make a spring kit for the regular BARs that you can install yourself. Did one on a buddy of mines. Decreased it down to about 3 lbs. Try Brownells or Midway USA.


----------



## gunhand1911 (May 23, 2011)

David at AO did my BAR and it is crisp and light .770 333 9880


----------

